# Seiko Seahorse



## absie (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi, I'm a 'newbie' but have been dabbling with automatic movements for a year of so, and I'm after a bit of information if anyone could help please? I wish to strip and rebuild the 7625 movement from my Seiko Seahorse, but before I commence stripping, does anyone have a schematic of the movement that I can refer to, or any other info on this movement? Any assistance much appreciated thanks,

Absie


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

Here you are: http://www.cousinsuk.com/PDF/categories/917_Seiko7S26A,7S36A.pdf


----------



## absie (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi Ketiljo, thanks for the pdf, I don't mean to sound ungrateful but that's for a much more recent movement, the 7625 is quite different and dates from the 60's. The 7S25 is a relatively recently re-released movement.

Cheers,

Absie


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

no schematic im afraid  , tho i found out the 7625 is supposed to be a rebadged 820 caliber , 3rd wheel pivots are meant to be unjeweled-separate barrel and train bridges , gonna have to do the old fasioned way im afraid with photos at each step or sketches .


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

pugster said:


> no schematic im afraid  , tho i found out the 7625 is supposed to be a rebadged 820 caliber , 3rd wheel pivots are meant to be unjeweled-separate barrel and train bridges , gonna have to do the old fasioned way im afraid with photos at each step or sketches .


Ups, I misread the caliber number, sorry. All I could find was the parts list, and no schematic: http://www.cousinsuk.com/PDF/categories/243_Seiko%207625A.pdf

I just take photos at each step and re-assemble in reverse order. Just make sure you can track the screws. On older movement, they aren't as standarised as new ones.

cheers,

Ketil


----------



## absie (Feb 9, 2010)

Many thanks for your replies, I did it the old fashioned way and photographed every step for reassembly, and the watch is now keeping great time (20 secs / day).

Cheers,

Absie


----------

